# Something really strange in Finale keeps happening. Dunno why?



## alphabetgreen (Sep 4, 2009)

Every time I import a midi file, all is well until I have changed a couple of clefs (violas, double basses) and one or two transpositions (Clarinet, Trumpet and Horns). Then something weird happens. When I fast scroll to the end of the document, a chunk of the ending has disappeared, although the same amount of pages remain.

Example

''Spirit of the Stour'' - imported midi file after chopping it up on Cubase for printing purposes. When transferred to finale, it was 62 pages long and ended where it was supposed to be (double bar lines). After I had re-amended the clefs and transpositions (including key signatures), it was still 62 pages, but the last few measures/bars were missing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## alphabetgreen (Sep 6, 2009)

Can anybody help me here? I'm in stalemate at the moment.


----------



## nikolas (Sep 16, 2009)

Chances are that you have automatic music spacing, so by changing clefs, you change the place of a few bars here and there. Check the other 61 pages with the original and see if ANY bars have been moved on to the next page, or if there's any bar missing. If so, you need to ctrl+a (choose all), then update and then check the last page.

If not, just send me the whole score to have a look at.


----------



## alphabetgreen (Sep 30, 2009)

*Since last time*



nikolas @ Wed 16 Sep said:


> Chances are that you have automatic music spacing, so by changing clefs, you change the place of a few bars here and there. Check the other 61 pages with the original and see if ANY bars have been moved on to the next page, or if there's any bar missing. If so, you need to ctrl+a (choose all), then update and then check the last page.
> 
> If not, just send me the whole score to have a look at.



Hi Nikolas,

I tried reimporting again from Cubase, except this time I had added a few extra empty bars to the Cubase file before doing so. However, when I imported to Finale the extra bars didn't show up. I then transposed the clarinet, trumpet, horns and double basses (as you do), checked the end of the piece, and it showed the end (hooray), but with only one bar to spare.

Now I have the feeling that by adding articulations, dynamics, titles etc, it will run out of bars again (although I can't be sure about that).

Also, if you look at published scores, pages that have only three or four instruments playing will omit the empty staves of the redundant instruments, thereby making the whole staff shorter and creating more space. How can I get Finale to do that?

Sorry for getting back to you only now. My QWERTY keyboard was down for some time, and I couldn't replace it because I was bedridden with Cellulitis.


----------

